# 670 heads



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a hydralic cam with what I think are pretty close specs comparred to the 068 they are duration at 050 lift intake 214 exhaust 244 valave lift intake 444 exhaust 466 I talked to sdperformance they can enlarge the combustion chambers to 78 cc they mentioned in an email reply that with a 030 overbore the compression ratio would then be 9.4 my block is 040 over . If I send them out I may as well get the street porting done 250cfm is this cam adequit enough ? I originally wanted to go with an ex274 comp cam I currently have 143 heads on is this as simple as bolting the 670's on using the push rods etc etc etc?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What size is your engine? If it's a 400, the 670's with your combo sound more like a 10:1 engine to me...


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Cheaper and more advantages to buy a set of Kauffman d-port heads , able to run higher compression on pump gas . Unless you are doing the 670's for originality on a 67 GTO .


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Why do you recommend the Kauffman over Eddlebrock? Just curious, since I'm getting to rebuild a '72 400 motor.


----------

